# Pourri



## Elmoro

Vedendo film e fiction in francese mi imbatto spessissimo in questo aggettivo gergale che viene utilizzato in tantissimi modi. Le traduzioni che trovo e che mi vengono in mente raramente mi soddisfano. Avete suggerimenti?


----------



## DearPrudence

Ciao, Elmoro

Non possiamo risponderti senza un contesto preciso perchè "pourri" può volere dire molte cose, como lo puoi vedere qui per esempio:


> Être avancé, gâté, avarié : _Des fruits pourris._
> Être corrompu moralement, perverti : _Une société pourrie._
> Être trop gâté, en parlant d'un enfant.
> Populaire. Être abîmé, détraqué, trop vieux : _Cette voiture est pourrie._
> Familier. Être mauvais, malsain, pluvieux : _Nous avons eu un été pourri._
> Familier. Avoir beaucoup de quelque chose, en être rempli : _Il est pourri de talent._


Potrei aggiungere "*très nul, très mauvais*" : _"Elle est pourrie, ta blague." "Il est pourri, ton disque"_...


----------



## Elmoro

T'as justement raison, ma c'est pas simple. Ce matin j'ai entendu "arrête avec tes pourries magouilles". Dans ces cas là, et dans la plus part des cas, je traduirais avec le ""*très nul, très mauvais*" que tu viens de evoquer. J'ai raison?


----------



## matoupaschat

Ciao Elmoro e DP 
In congiunzione con "magouilles", direi "sales, infectes, dégueulasses, puantes, nauséabondes, immondes", insomma l'idea che prevale è il puzzo, la putrefazione, il sudiciume.
Altro significato possibile sempre nello stesso contesto: "foireuses, qui ratent toujours, etc."


----------



## mylla

"quel cavolo di..."
"quello schifo di..."
"che schifo di..."
Sono solo alcuni esempi. Ogni uso e contesto poi avrà una traduzione diversa.


----------



## bearded

Ricordo anche l'espressione, comunissima in Italia, pot-pourri (talvolta scorrettamente letta purpurrì) per indicare un'antologia o medley musicale.  In origine però significa 'vaso riempito, vaso strapieno'.


----------



## ermannoitaly

Buongiorno

Imporrare / imporrire
questi verbi  italiani, per altro a mio parere poco utilizzati, sembrano originare  dal verbo francese
"pourrir". Imputridire, ammuffire, dunque se ci si riferisce per esempio a legno.    
Un legno "imporrato " o "imporrito" è un legno deteriorato da marcescenza. 
Ritengo  che il termine possa essere riferito a ciò che, marcendo, si corrompe e  si decompone per cui, anche più estensivamente, potremmo aggiungere  agli altri il termine "corrotto".
Condivido quanto già scritto da  DearPrudence  che è riuscita ad esprimere compiutamente i possibili  concetti/ le possibili interpretazioni. 
Saluti.


----------

